# petzl headlamp as mtb headlight?



## titus (Feb 18, 2008)

Has anyone here tried using a Petzl headlamp as an mtb headlight? I use a Petzl headlamp for night hiking and I like it a lot. Petzl makes a special mount that can be used to mount a Petzl headlamp for use as an mtb headlight:

https://m.petzl.com/US/en/Sport/ACTIVE-headlamps/BIKE-ADAPT


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

If the light can be attached to the bar, I don't see why wouldn't you do it 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

Which Petzl lamp? 
I have a '200 lumen' Tactikka on my helmet for rooting through my bags, use around camp, or SHTF situations (if my primary lamp/battery were to fail), but it is hardly sufficient to use as my sole lamp when riding even the smoothest of forest-service roads (uphill...).


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

How bright is the headlamp? I am almost certain it's not going to have enough "throw" to be bright enough for nighttime mountain biking.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

titus said:


> Has anyone here tried using a Petzl headlamp as an mtb headlight? I use a Petzl headlamp for night hiking and I like it a lot. Petzl makes a special mount that can be used to mount a Petzl headlamp for use as an mtb headlight:
> 
> https://m.petzl.com/US/en/Sport/ACTIVE-headlamps/BIKE-ADAPT


It's been talked about before but it's been many years since I've heard of anyone using a Petzl for MTB'n at night. Too many other better options for mounting a lamp to a bike helmet. Most lamps like the Petzl are primarily designed for people ( to be worn on the head ) who are into camping or backpacking. To do that you really don't need anything over 200 lumen IMO. Since all the innovations in LED technology most lamps designed for MTB helmet use are usually more than 800 lumen. A lot depends though on what kind of trails or forest roads you intend to ride. If they are moderate with little to no technical sections than yes I suppose a Petzl might work but like I've said probably a hundred times, "Never a good idea to go into the woods at night with just one light source".

Some people just like to use as little light as they can to get by with. I can relate to that. Every once in a while I leave the big lights home and just go with my minimal setup ( basically twin torches, one on the helmet, one on the bars. At least with torches you have the advantage of being able to carry along extra batteries. I don't know what type of batteries the Petzl lamps use but if they use anything that takes AAA or AA batteries you can use rechargable NiMh cells and carry extra cells for those as well.

I own one of the Zebralight ( periscope type head mounted torches ) that runs off of a standard 18650 Li-ion cell. Used on the 800 lumen setting I can see well enough to MTB although the lamp doesn't have the throw of a standard bike lamp designed for the helmet. This means if you can't see real far you'd be smart not to ride too fast. Ride too fast and you might not have enough reaction time if the lamp doesn't have enough throw and you come up on something unexpected in the middle of the trail real fast. Not everyone can mount a standard torch to their helmets but the periscope type torches can be mounted to almost any helmet.

Still, there are so many decent self-contained lamps designed for bike use that using torches is only going to be necessary if riding on longer rides since with torches you can replace batteries in the field.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Those kind of headlights are very popular for endurance riding here in the great white north, you put them on low and that's all you need, with batteries, you can manage the light in the cold (by bringing extra batteries). On some of the endurance races, you use drop-bags and the use of these and batteries allows you to keep going, rather than waiting to charge something at a lodge. You are also inevitably doing stuff like setting up a bivy shelter or cooking, etc.


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

i carry a headlamp for emergencies. I had to use it the other night when I miscalculated how long i would be out. i made it down, but definitely couldn't ride anywhere close to full speed. it did allow me to ride instead of walk. compared to a real light, it just doesn't cut it. ( at least not my Black diamond storm? )

note that my "real" light setup is only a 2 torch setup - as Cat says - pretty much the bottom rung of cycle light setups!


----------



## lostplaces (Aug 21, 2019)

there is no point in a bike mount *that cost 20$ *for a 100-200 Lumen plastic light.

Professinal Headlight are full very light Aluminium bodys and give great outputs and runtimes.
if you look on the cheaper side from this lights take a Sofirn SP40.
*it cost ~20$*!!!!

And take somethink like this on your bike, thats all the magic.

You will have much more fun with a much higher quality light than petzl stuff.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

lostplaces said:


> Professinal Headlight are full very light Aluminium bodys and give great outputs and runtimes.
> if you look on the cheaper side from this lights take a Sofirn SP40.
> *it cost ~20$*!!!!


Thanks for posting this, I'm going to give one a try!


----------



## lostplaces (Aug 21, 2019)

If you not have at home, dont forget to buy a 18650 Battery.:thumbsup:


----------

